# My 20 Gallon Planted Betta Tank



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

After many years of having to wait, I am finally getting started with a 20 gallon tank, I thought this would be a good place to track my progress.

Any comments, advice, suggestions are very welcome and appreciated :greenyay:

This is the equipment purchased tonight:
20-gallon long "Grreat Choice" aquarium
Aqueon 30" Versa-Top
Top Fin Tank Divider
Aqueon 100watt Adjustable Heater
National Geographic PF30 Aquarium Power Filter with Coarse Foam
Cartidge added.
National Geographic Deluxe Programmable Led Aquarium Light 
White Led; Sunlight, Clear 7,000K-10,000k
Blue Led: Moonlight, Blue 20,000K

Water: Spring Water from Grocery Store

Substrate: Eco Complete

Ferts: Seachem Flourish Excel
Seachem Flourish Tabs
 API Co2 Booster (have yet to decide if I want to go with co2 setup

Plants ordered:
Annubia Congensis and Nano
Dwarf Sagittari
Dwarf Pennwort 
Ludwiga repens
Heteranthera Zosterifolia, Star Grass
Proserpinaca palustris
Ateranthera reineckii rosefolia
Dwarf Lilies
Nesea pedicellata, golden
Golden Lloydeilla, gold creeping jenny
Sword narrow leaf chain
Wisteria
Water Lettuce
Pellie Monosolenium Tenerum
Bacop austrlis
Cryptocoryne parva
Glosstigma

Plants to be found: moss to make moss wall to replace divider if possible

Decorations: mopani wood, bog wood, rock

Thinks that's it for the moment. One plant order to be here Friday, then second next Wednesday or Thursday. Will post a pic when it is all done.


----------



## Rimbaum (May 22, 2014)

Oh wow, this sounds like it'll be a lovely tank! Are you going to let tannins color the water, or will you be soaking the bog wood and mopani first? Personally, I think the look of tannins in a planted tank make it look extra lovely


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Let the tannins do their thing. When I first got the wood, I didn't like the tannins and boiled it for hours, and I also did a ton of sanding so there would be no tail ripping. I still have lots of tannins in one tank, and I now just love the look...and it's a good thing for Bubblo


----------



## Rimbaum (May 22, 2014)

Your tank will be stunning, I'm sure! I can't wait to see pictures of it when you have it up and running


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks! I am quite excited


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

First order of plants in their temporary homes..hope I got enough...lol. Need to find a spot to put them so I can put in a light...before the rest of the kitchen gets moved into the livingroom...the joys of smaller spaces......


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Life happened, then I lost 1/2 the plants I got, but it's up and started  5 degrees warmer then I can acclimate Marshawn and Bubblo, and re-do their tanks for Prince Hendrix and Peechee


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Today is day 6.

Yesterday, I got rid of the hob I had, and replaced it with 2-Fluval Aqua Clear (one at each end of tank). Also added Safe Start BB..should have done in beginning, and got Seachem Flourish (already used root tabs, and have been dosing with Seachem Flourish Excel...may invest in pressurized co2)

Plants not doing so hot, lots of melting and white fuzz. Started trimming bad stuff, and since I would like to add another inch of eco-complete, I am thinking about taking out all plants, trimming them up and replanting. I have a few more plants coming next week so this may be a good way to change the way I have them arranged too.

I originally planted the cabomba next to the dividers to prevent the betta boys from stressing each other out, but they seem to be ok with each other now...big bubble nests going on . This plant will be better at the back of the tank and is blocking the light the way it is now.

The joys of being a newbie! But, I am really enjoying this whole process of learning all this while fulfilling my dream of a planted tank with bettas!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

First Water test


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Glad I made this investment...sure makes life easier!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Day 7
After yesterdays trimming, things still didn't look so hot. I pulled the plants, and carefully trimmed off more dead/melted parts; to my surprise, I had many new runners on some, and both red lotus bulbs are talking off! Replanted everything I could, even it it only had one small runner/stem attached.

I was able to more add eco-complete by using a plastic 1 cup measuring cup and very slowly lowered it; I had very little mess and was quite pleased. I now have approx 2.5"

Ordered a clean up crew from Elite Inverts; 5 olives, 4 red spot and 4 clithion corona. Not sure if this is too many for all 3 tanks, but I have an extra 2.5 gal which I will be planting and this can be a nerite home.

Can't wait for the new plants! And to think it all started with a guppy tank so I could have a light in the computer closet, and a landlord with a quirk about no houseplants, but I can have all the fish tanks the place can handle


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Correction to the above...the red lotus are the dwarf lilies, red lotus to be here this week.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

That is funny about your landlord! I prefer aquariums to house plants, they're so much more entertaining.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I know, huh? I'd think she would be more worried about the moisture from the water..she's a great landlord tho.

I love the aquariums too..have a 3.5gal, 7gal and 20gal, plus 2-2.5 I am gonna fill up with trimmings, plus a garden outside in pots.

The aquariums will be great for the winter gardening...and if I get rid of the table, there's room for a 50-100gal...to bad there's not an available outlet, but I bet I could find a way.......


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Day 9
After last weeks meltdown, trimming and rearranging, I added Ludwigia Peruensis and Wisteria today, and will be adding Glosso when it arrives, and thinking of doing a black background.

The whole tank:









Bubblo's Side:









Marshawn's Side:


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Can't wait for work to be over today...more plants and nerites will be there when I get home! And friends coming up for the weekend for bbq at Deception Pass. Will be a totally fun filled weekend


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Plants and nerites are here...time for some planting. and when that is done, I got a lil bit for out back. I love our local nusery


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Day 12

So bummed....I got this glosso mat to start a carpet (got way too much!) It smells so bad I can't even have it in the house. I put it in a bucket of water, and it instantly got super dark brown. I tried calling the seller and sent an e-mail also..hopefully I can get my money refunded.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Day 13

Yesterday, I removed the cabomba and put it all in a .5 gal experiment tank. so, I re-arrnged, and added Rotala Indica and Ludwigia Peruensis. I like the looks of the tank much better. Want to add some more pennywort and creeping jenny in the middle, and instead of the glosso, I am looking for a moss like christmas moss or somthing. And, my sweet son just bought me batteries for the better camera.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I got this piece of mopani wood last week, sanded an boiled it and thought it was too big for the tank, but I want to get tannins in there for the boys, so I stuck it in and will take it out after the water gets dark. Found a way to put it in there after all, but I don't want to stress Bubblo out today. I may just end up getting a 10 gallon just for the wood.

I have never seen wood bubble like this...maybe the Excel is doing it's thing


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

Ah! Reminds me of my water lettuce when I first received it. It was yellow and melted. The smell.. rotten eggs would have been better! However I saw the tiniest bits of green in it! So I tried to grow it and hoped for the best  Most of it rotted off but the green bits grew. Luckily the seller did refund me, so it wasn't all bad.

In your case I see quite a bit of green! I'm sure the seller will refund if it's as rotten as you say it is. But I certainly would still try to grow it~ You'd be surprised at how fast plants can bounce back sometimes.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Kaffrin said:


> Ah! Reminds me of my water lettuce when I first received it. It was yellow and melted. The smell.. rotten eggs would have been better! However I saw the tiniest bits of green in it! So I tried to grow it and hoped for the best  Most of it rotted off but the green bits grew. Luckily the seller did refund me, so it wasn't all bad.
> 
> In your case I see quite a bit of green! I'm sure the seller will refund if it's as rotten as you say it is. But I certainly would still try to grow it~ You'd be surprised at how fast plants can bounce back sometimes.


I tried pulling off the green yesterday...I couldn't even breath it is soooo horrid!!!!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Day 17
Added some glosso, a pennywort, and flame moss on the mopani. it's goiing better now, added Total pellets 2 days ago, can't wait to see what the macros and micros do!


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

i say gorgeus and why wont your land lord allow house plants


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

brian c said:


> i say gorgeus and why wont your land lord allow house plants


She has a quirk about the plants lift the paint...not sure if they do or not, but she gives me free reign of my yard space, and doesn't mind the fish tanks or my barking Chiweenie


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Day 26

Haven't journaled like I intended, but I have been awfully busy learning about ferts and sick bettas. I am really bummed about losing Prince Hendrix 

I decided last week to undivide the 20, and put Bubblo in an Evolve 8, which will be here tomorrow. But, now I think I will put Bubblo in Prince Hendrix's tank since this was his originally, and use the new tank for a new fish. How many times can you re-arrange? lol.

The divider doesn't have much flow between the 2 tanks, and I am looking into pressurized co2 (need to save up some money first). The plants I have are doing ok, but have a ways to go. I found a Seachem easy to use dosing chart on Aquatic Plant Central, and will be dosing Seachem Flourish Nitrogen, Trace, Iron, Phosphourous and Potassium in addition to the Flourish and Excel. I definitely need to learn how to do the ferts cheaper before this Seachem runs out! At the lfs in Conway, I scored on a ton of Osmocote Plus Pellets for next to nothing...I just love this guy!

Speaking of lfs, I got this piece of bogwood a while back, and the nicest anubias I have bought yet. I may trim the wood so it can fit in the Evolve 8, or use this in the 20g, but first I need to figure out if it will be ok with the Finnex.

I also need to major sanding, and cut off anything harmfull, but I think with a bit of moss, this can look turn out pretty good.









This is a pic of each side of the tank today. I think with a bit of trimming the bad stuff, a new arrangement, and the addition of ferts, Marshawn will be quite pleased with his kingdom


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Day 33

Added Anubias w/bog wood, some plants went into the other tanks, trimming done..not real thrilled with the looks of the Bacopa, will probably put something else in it's place after a bit..started with the Seachem Fert this week..grow baby grow!!! Marshawn seems quite pleased with his 20 gallons. Still need to put the background on the back now that I have decided to use the blue side.









And a shot of Bubblo's new digs in his Evolve 8


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Planted what was left of the dwarf pennywort









had some supervision from friend


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

If your still looking for background / corner / dark green plant, I found a plant finder site which is pretty helpful. Also found a few rare plants that I want, but very hard to obtain.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/index.php


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> If your still looking for background / corner / dark green plant, I found a plant finder site which is pretty helpful. Also found a few rare plants that I want, but very hard to obtain.
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/index.php


Thanks! I was given this link too, but can't find which thread it is on. I found some Ludwigia Water Primrose at Petco to replace the bacopa I didn't like. I have decided to use my charge card to get that co2, gotta get that in before the excel hurts my anubias (I have 2 getting clear edges, and I saw another post on anubias not liking excel) What are the plants you are looking for?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I spot excel for black beard algae on my anubais with no melting effects, but that was like half year ago. It might be melting it. I know my jungle vals hate it. I was looking for a simple red plant and I came across Ludwigia*SP. 'Rubin, but Instead I got the hybrid breed Ludwigia SP. Red and I finally got some cryptocoryne petchii. Looks like I'm done with plants in my 37g. I guess next time I order plants, it will be for my next project. I'll probably order my ADA tank tomorrow.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> I spot excel for black beard algae on my anubais with no melting effects, but that was like half year ago. It might be melting it. I know my jungle vals hate it. I was looking for a simple red plant and I came across Ludwigia*SP. 'Rubin, but Instead I got the hybrid breed Ludwigia SP. Red and I finally got some cryptocoryne petchii. Looks like I'm done with plants in my 37g. I guess next time I order plants, it will be for my next project. I'll probably order my ADA tank tomorrow.


How fun will that be! I was dreaming as I was looking at the Aqua forest Gallery today.. Hope you keep a journal of it...I will be the first to subscribe


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

New tank toys arrived today! Diffuser will be here soon, gonna pick up the tank next week....Look out Tony2632...my tank will soon be lush and green like yours!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

pics of the new toys...I have every size battery but the ones I need...guess I will have to wait until to test out Mr. Cleaner


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm sure it will, I hope every thing works out for ya. My new project is about to start I just need my LED lights and plants.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> I'm sure it will, I hope every thing works out for ya. My new project is about to start I just need my LED lights and plants.


I'm sure it will; gonna order some new plants after I get it set up; want to do it this weekend, but I work the gate for the Polo Cup this weekend.

Looking forward to seeing your ADA tank. What kind of scape are you doing?


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh yes...we now have clean water for fish and home


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Dang, nice RO system. I bet that cost a pretty penny.

As for me, I'm doing some thing new with a Iwagumi layout. I wanna use the rock formation and carpet plants of a Iwagumi, but I wanna use nature style with it. I wanna mix mid ground and background red plants with green carpets. So my golden ratio in the tank would be on the left side with mostly stones, leaving the right side open for midground red plants to pop. I have picture in my head it's hard to explain lol.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> Dang, nice RO system. I bet that cost a pretty penny.
> 
> As for me, I'm doing some thing new with a Iwagumi layout. I wanna use the rock formation and carpet plants of a Iwagumi, but I wanna use nature style with it. I wanna mix mid ground and background red plants with green carpets. So my golden ratio in the tank would be on the left side with mostly stones, leaving the right side open for midground red plants to pop. I have picture in my head it's hard to explain lol.


It was actually cheaper than what I found at Home Depot..and with what I pay in bottled water, it will pay for itself real fast 

Your layout sounds awesome! Do you know what kind of plants you want to use yet? I can't wait to try "Nesea pedicellata "Golden" with some red and green something or another....


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I love your tank! Btw.....I shop at the aquarium store in Conway, too! I get floating plants there! The place is pretty awesome! They are the only store that carries Malaysian trumpet snails and healthy nerites, too!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Hopeseeker said:


> I love your tank! Btw.....I shop at the aquarium store in Conway, too! I get floating plants there! The place is pretty awesome! They are the only store that carries Malaysian trumpet snails and healthy nerites, too![/QUOTE
> 
> You must live in the area? How cool! I love that store!


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Islandgaliam said:


> You must live in the area? How cool! I love that store!


Yes, I live in Arlington area. Conway is a somewhat short drive on I-5. Usually, I stop there on my way to Mount Vernon area!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Hopeseeker said:


> Yes, I live in Arlington area. Conway is a somewhat short drive on I-5. Usually, I stop there on my way to Mount Vernon area!


Awesome! I work for a family farm who lives on Fir Island/Conway. Not only does this store have 150 tanks, but the owner has 250 at his house! What a gem of a place to have in an area like this  The guy there put together blue submersible lights for my 20gal for $20.00...included a remote control too!


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow! Sounds amazing! Do you have it in the tank, yet? If so, are pics posted, yet?


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I thought I had one in my journal here, guess not. This is it at night, looks way better in person.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow! Looks great!
Where did you get your plant trimming kit from? I've been kinda wanting 1 for awhile now.
Reverse osmosis? How does your water affect your fish, when using your faucet water? Ours is well water, and the water is really nitrate filled during the spring/summer. Lots of farms in the area. And the water has high ph and water hardness. I have 15 gallon that I want to stock, but some of the schooling fish I've looked at are sensitive to high ph and hardness.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Hopeseeker said:


> Wow! Looks great!
> Where did you get your plant trimming kit from? I've been kinda wanting 1 for awhile now.
> Reverse osmosis? How does your water affect your fish, when using your faucet water? Ours is well water, and the water is really nitrate filled during the spring/summer. Lots of farms in the area. And the water has high ph and water hardness. I have 15 gallon that I want to stock, but some of the schooling fish I've looked at are sensitive to high ph and hardness.


I got it either on Amazon, or one of the places I bought plants. I will look it up and PM you the link.

I haven't used the RO kit yet; hopefully this weekend. I have been using bottled spring water. The well water (we're on Campbell Lake) is really bad; ammonia and nitrates are 0 sometimes, it's the iron/rust is so bad, and I am not sure how algae blooms affect the well water here; I know were are not the only house here like this. I tried doing a water test with a mineral kit but it didn't work; did the same test 2 times, and got 2 different results on the same water,

I did purchase Seachem Replenish and Equilibrim for the RO Water, and I have a bit of reading to do so I do it right. But this will be so much easier than hauling all those gallons in and out of here!!!


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

So, how is everything going? I hope it's going well!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Hopeseeker said:


> So, how is everything going? I hope it's going well!


Thanks! I am totally redoing this tank this weekend. I moved Marshawn into a 10 gallon, and finally got the co2, an exotic e-series light, and plants will be here early next week. The lps in Oak Harbor had their big sale last weekend, and I fell for honey gouramis. Once this tank is ready, I will check with Conway to see if they have them....I am having so much fun with these plants


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Glad your having fun. Can't wait to see your tank.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> Glad your having fun. Can't wait to see your tank.


I'm obsessed - lol. Did you get your ADA tank yet?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Islandgaliam said:


> I'm obsessed - lol. Did you get your ADA tank yet?


Yeah, still waiting for a few things in the mail. Next week I'm building a custom stand for it. Check out my journal here http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=429450


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Been a while since I posted to my journal here; today I took this tank down and am starting over; new plants, pressurized co2, Exotic E-Series light, 1-albino bristle nose pleco (currenty residing in Marshawn's tank); honey gouramis to be added next week


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

The ever changing tank. So, I got things planted tonight; not what I visioned, and I didn't have much time. This intent of this tank is to learn to grow healthy stuff. I am sure to be doing some moving around but will let this grow a bit to see how it goes. Pressurized co2 is set up, gotta figure out how to best fertilize, and I must get the background on the tank soon; I really should have done this first. I really want to get some fish in here, but I am gonna hold off until I got it going better. Pics not so good but this is what it looks like now.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

It looks really good, it looks dutch style. Oh you don't have to PM me about your journal, I all ready sub you a while back lol.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> It looks really good, it looks dutch style. Oh you don't have to PM me about your journal, I all ready sub you a while back lol.


lol...I just wanted to make sure someone saw it right then cuz I am really excited! hahahaha....I have been wanting to try the Nesea Golden and the Ludwigia Repens Rubin for a while. I am gonna set my Evolve 8 back up so I can move some plants to it. 

Not sure about my co2 tank. I had a hard time at first getting the seal tight. Yesterday when I turned it on, it had a leak again, so I tightened the nut and it seemed fine, but when I turned the valve to the tank off, I seemed to keep going. I have tried the metal and plastic washers with the regulator. Could something be wrong with this?


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

A lil re-arranging tonight, plants sure have perked up since yesterday...just couldn't wait for fish, so I got Emerald Eye Rasboras...I really liked the Oryzias Woworae, but I liked the schooling of the rasboras better...I am sure i drove the gal at the lfs nuts...it took me a long time to decide. 









And I thought getting a pic of a betta was tought...these guys are fast! this was the best I could get so far...think I ned to invest in a different camera









They also had what they called neon Rasboras, however, they weren't green; had black on their sides it just didn't look like the pics I have seen. when I asked for the 3rd time if hey would really turn green, she wasn't sure. I think they may have been mislabeled, but I do't know enough to know.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

A shot from the top







There was an albino bristlenose pleco there before the click of the camera- lol


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

I think it looks AMAZING! Just thought you should know!


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

Ha, I love that the rasbora in the middle is looking straight at the camera.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Zuzu said:


> Ha, I love that the rasbora in the middle is looking straight at the camera.


They are really fun to watch. The littlest one leaves the rest of them behind, and ventures out to the middle of the tank on his own alot...then he stops and stares at ya. Reminds me of Nemo going out to the boat on his own - lol.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Hopeseeker said:


> I think it looks AMAZING! Just thought you should know!


Thanks. If ya need any plants, I hope to have clippings in the future


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

In the one photo, you have Vesuvius? It kinda twists a bit?

Also what is that vibrant red plant in the center? It's so beautiful!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

BambooTikiBettaGirl84 said:


> In the one photo, you have Vesuvius? It kinda twists a bit?
> 
> Also what is that vibrant red plant in the center? It's so beautiful!


No Vesuvius..which one are you refering to? 

The red is Ludwigia Repens Rubin; I just love this, and hope to grown a huge area of it.


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Wow that Ludwigia is very pretty, I wish I had higher lighting I would love to add some reds and oranges to my tank.

This is the plant I am talking about: http://prntscr.com/4f1e43

I have Vesuvius in my tank and it started out looking just like that plant. Once it started rooting though, it twisted like crazy.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

BambooTikiBettaGirl84 said:


> Wow that Ludwigia is very pretty, I wish I had higher lighting I would love to add some reds and oranges to my tank.
> 
> This is the plant I am talking about: http://prntscr.com/4f1e43
> 
> I have Vesuvius in my tank and it started out looking just like that plant. Once it started rooting though, it twisted like crazy.


This one is HETERANTHERA ZOSTERIFOLIA, star grass. What kind of lighting do you have now and what is tank size?


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

I have the Marineland LED hood, and its a 20 gallon long. I really don't have plans to upgrade the lighting because I like the hood I bought. So I am limited to low-medium light plants pretty much.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

BambooTikiBettaGirl84 said:


> I have the Marineland LED hood, and its a 20 gallon long. I really don't have plans to upgrade the lighting because I like the hood I bought. So I am limited to low-medium light plants pretty much.


I love my low-medium light tanks . I have a red tiger lotus and a dwarf lily that are doing very well. I trim the leaves when they start climbing for the top and it's easy to trim. I'll post a pic when the phone battery recharges.


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh I never thought about getting lotus and lilies. My tank is pretty filled now so I don't think they could fit.

I deff wanna see pictures of your low-medium tank sometime, sounds very pretty. :-D


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Islandgaliam said:


> Thanks. If ya need any plants, I hope to have clippings in the future


That would be awesome! Thanks! Though I wouldn't need any for a few months...the 15 gallon isn't even close to being ready.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

BambooTikiBettaGirl84 said:


> Oh I never thought about getting lotus and lilies. My tank is pretty filled now so I don't think they could fit.
> 
> I deff wanna see pictures of your low-medium tank sometime, sounds very pretty. :-D


here is the 3gal








The 10 gal


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Got the honey gouramis tonight, along with 6 glow tetras. so much for waiting for the tank to fill in a bit first...I just couldn't wait...









the tetras and the rasoras hang together...









I got much better pics with the Nikon, only I can't figure out why it won't download them to the computer..grrrrr....


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

I like the simpleness of the 3gal :-D What is floating in the 10 gal? What kinds of raspboras are those? Can barbs, rasboras and tetras live together?


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

BambooTikiBettaGirl84 said:


> I like the simpleness of the 3gal :-D What is floating in the 10 gal? What kinds of raspboras are those? Can barbs, rasboras and tetras live together?


The floating plant is Cardamine lyrata; it's just there cuz I needed a place for it but I will probably leave a bit to replace the duckweed I am going to remove. I have a 6ish-gal that I am redoing too.

The gal at the lps said the barbs could go with the rasboras; I imagine all 3 together would be fine, but I'm not 100% sure. The rasboras are Emerald Eye Rasboras.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I had to go to PetCo to get better food for my new babies. And, since I have a tank with no fish, I decided that if there was a spectacular betta that looked healthy, I may go for it. While I was looking, an employee told me their water had just been changed and they all look pretty now. Another one told me Corporate was there-lol. I didn't find a spectacular one, but instead found some beautifully colored guppies...this tank is right back where it originally started last December,only no females, and I know way more than I did then. I lost one last night; Pic not so hot, but you can get a good idea of the colors


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

And the Honey Gouramis have been busy....what a bubblenest...think the red honey's are in love...


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

And pics of the betta boys...Marshawn wouldn't cooperate so he didn't get his pic taken.

Here is lil Darla









And Bubblo with his bitten tail....grrr...and it was starting to look good again...


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I love your fish and your tanks look awesome. I'm starting to get into guppies a lot now. I'm kind of losing interest in bettas. Don't get me wrong I love the species, just don't feel like keeping them anymore ever since I lost BabyFace last June.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> I love your fish and your tanks look awesome. I'm starting to get into guppies a lot now. I'm kind of losing interest in bettas. Don't get me wrong I love the species, just don't feel like keeping them anymore ever since I lost BabyFace last June.


I know the feeling about the bettas...I have lost 7 in 10 due to lack knowledge, experience and sick fish. Can't believe how much I have had to learn since December, and there is so much more.

I am really enjoying having each tank different....one day I hope to have that 100+ gallon with a colorful tropical planted paradise 

I have always just loved fish since I was big enough to know what they are. I spent my childhood growing up on a lake...thought we were the Jacque Cousteau of Steel Lake-lol..I wish I could have given my kids that experience. I never owned a barbie..just a fishin pole, a mask and a lil sailboat )


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

and, a non-fish topic....dinner tonight fresh from the garden


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

A Few shots from this morning

Staurogyne Repens growing well...trimmed an replant 









Very pleased with the Nesea Golden..one of my favorites









Ludwigia Ruben losing a bit of it's red....gotta figure out what is needs after this post










Ordering Vals for the back of the tank, and something different to replace the Alternanthera reineckii; I like this plant, but not for this tank .I want the Ludwigia Rubin and the Nesea Gold to be the focal point of this tank.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Decided against the Vals. Leaves at the bottom on the Nesea Golden were looking like they may not be thriving. After a bit of reading, I can tell I have them planted to close.

I removed all of the Alternanthera reineckii and the Ludwigia Persusis from the back and side of the tank, trimmed and spread things out a bit. Much better! I can find the red honey gouramis who totally disappear in there, and they still have lots of cover. And, it will be easier to clean. The Nesea is growing taller than I thought so I moved it around and the blue background just has to go...glad it's reversible with black.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Much better! Increasing the light from 8 hours a day to 10 to seeif thathelpwith the ludwigia ruben.

Here is the tank now..grow baby grow!









Now that this tank is no longer a betta tank, I will be starting a new journal on TFK.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Been a long time since I posted a pic of this tank. It no longer has a betta in..but the plants are growing well


----------

